# N. Korea willing to denuclearise



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If "security guaranteed." Certainly a good sign. I have my doubts, but it will certainly be very expensive for us if true.



> Seoul (AFP) - North Korea said it was willing to abandon its nuclear weapons if the security of its regime is guaranteed, Seoul's envoy said Tuesday after meeting with the North's leader Kim Jong Un.


N. Korea willing to denuclearise if security guaranteed: Seoul - Breitbart


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Following the Iran handbook....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

History repeats itself, WWII Germany, talk peace while planning just the opposite......or was it WWI? I’ll have to research this a bit more so I not talking out of my [email protected]#.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My call is more bullshit!

Bait and switch, their history has proven them liars each and every time, nothing is going to change.

They would get what they want and keep right on going in their plans.

If they had honored any previous agreements the current situation would not exist, we are suckers.

With these devious nations playing it up and we allow it to continue, the net result will be nuke strikes on us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> History repeats itself, WWII Germany, talk peace while planning just the opposite......or was it WWI? I'll have to research this a bit more so I not talking out of my [email protected]#.....


WW1 started because of the assassination of arch duke Ferdinand and his wife.

WW2 started with the invasion of Poland, after concessions were given to Hitler.

Hitler was buying time with the agreement so touted by Neville Chamberlain, the "peace in our time" 1938 Munich fiasco.

Hitler attacked after getting whole chunks of countries by annexation and political capitulation by European powers.

Same thing happening today, same countries just different players, same goal, world domination.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't want to secure Kim's regime, for whatever reason. Talk about a deal with the devil!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I believe this about as far as I can throw that fat kid. (Kim Jong Un) He is a liar, his daddy was liar, his momma was a liar, his sister is a liar. It is in his DNA. Please tell me DC won't be that stupid.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, just more stalling.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I believe this about as far as I can throw that fat kid. (Kim Jong Un) He is a liar, his daddy was liar, his momma was a liar, his sister is a liar. It is in his DNA. Please tell me DC won't be that stupid.


I hate to tell you but they have been that stupid since 1955, sad outlook.

I think they are looking for a new food deal, so their troops and certain workers can continue building within the deception.

A few times over the last 30 years we have sent millions of tons of food to them,

to abstain from nuke research, the food was used to feed those workers, looks like they are going at the game again.

Yes, we are assholes for even considering talks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The purpose of diplomacy is to prolong a crisis.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. FFC... “fat f... chance”. I’m sure as Robbie said, they are taking a page from the Iran playbook.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Even if true, there is always nuclear and Missle technology exports for hard currency. This regime has made promises before and other than acts of aggression be they overt or covert it’s all been lies.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Gunn said:


> I believe this about as far as I can throw that fat kid. (Kim Jong Un) He is a liar, his daddy was liar, his momma was a liar, his sister is a liar. It is in his DNA. *Please tell me DC won't be that stupid.*


DC is not stupid, in any way shape or form. It has, however, mastered the art of 'playing stupid' for it's own purposes.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Playing the same game again just like he played Clintons. We shall see what happens this time around. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a rerun. Think "I Love Lucy" rerun it is so old. No way they turn loose of the nukes. They will try to negotiate for a complete withdraw of American troops. They will settle for a care package but they ain't giving up their nukes. Think about it, would you? Just another stall tactic.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

We should offer North Korea more than Iran to get Kim Jung Un to the table. You can keep your nukes and we will push to become more friendly. Once we have a direct meeting with him...kill him and everyone that accompanies him.


----------

